# Have you ever started a trend at your school?



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well Yea, have you?

I've started a SpeedCubing Trend. Everywhere i go i see a kid with a rubiks cube.


But only 1 other person besides me knows how to solve it Because i taught him cause hes my best friend.

And like When im in the bus everyone gives me their cubes to solve =P


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 11, 2008)

One guy started it, then I joined xD but only a few people still bring cubes around anywhere.


----------



## Y2k (Jan 11, 2008)

Like 10 people brought their cubes today at school. Everyone wanted me to solve them.  One of my friends brought a 4x4x4 and I was like  Now I need to buy one. Before winter, no-one had ever mentioned a cube.


----------



## Dyste (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, there's a good handful of people who went out to buy cubes or started messing with the ones they had before because I keep solving it in front of them. Not very many of them know how to actually solve it, but those who do just use beginner methods.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 11, 2008)

i started it, a few people learned how to solve it, but none of them care at all to continue into speedcubing... I really don't get it


----------



## Dyste (Jan 11, 2008)

A lot of people seem to have the argument that there doesn't seem to be a point in solving it for speed after you already know how to solve it. My friend got angry because he doesn't like the fact that I use a set system, and thinks that it's just overly repetitive and wanted me to spice it up a bit by doing something new. >.> People just don't see the benefit from gaining in speed, besides improving memory and the recognition of patterns.


----------



## aznblur (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe I've started a trend in 2 schools (me and my friend's), which has slowly spread out since.

Seriously, you can't walk anywhere in my school without seeing someone cubing.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 11, 2008)

lol I wonder if anyone who sees me on public transit has started cubing. Or at kung fu xD. That would be interesting to know lol


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 11, 2008)

Dyste said:


> A lot of people seem to have the argument that there doesn't seem to be a point in solving it for speed after you already know how to solve it. My friend got angry because he doesn't like the fact that I use a set system, and thinks that it's just overly repetitive and wanted me to spice it up a bit by doing something new. >.> People just don't see the benefit from gaining in speed, besides improving memory and the recognition of patterns.



actually they are ohso wrong  At least so far cubing is working out pretty great for me. One of my potential employers saw my website and he saw me mention cubing on my profile. He asked me about it and I told him I can solve it sub20. He didn't believe me and wanted to see it. I sometimes take the cube in my coat so that i can solve it in subway, so i had it with me; I showed him a solve, (OLL skip rofl), and he was amazed and said he will buy the cube for his son for christmas. The interview from there on went incredibly well 

also, i was randomly solving it on subway and this other guy just offered me a job right away. "what do you study?", "comp sci", "i have a PHP script that I need someone to work on, to make quick 300 bucks". I actually have no idea why he did that, why would you assume im a great programmer if i can solve the cube? anyway...

lastly, it has all sorts of advantages, for example i find that many girls are usually pretty impressed with my solving skills, in all the right ways 

so, tons of positive things about it  still, that's not what keeps me going at all.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 11, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Dyste said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people seem to have the argument that there doesn't seem to be a point in solving it for speed after you already know how to solve it. My friend got angry because he doesn't like the fact that I use a set system, and thinks that it's just overly repetitive and wanted me to spice it up a bit by doing something new. >.> People just don't see the benefit from gaining in speed, besides improving memory and the recognition of patterns.
> ...



Wow, I never realised that Cubing can get you Offered so many jobs =P. Every one assumes that im genius..But i go like No...its based on mem.....They dont let me finish so i just stick with being a genius. 

Also my friend really isnt into "SPEED"Solving he just likes solving so he can can look cool =P He doesnt seem very into it and want new cubes/stickers and lube and want to try different methods.

But People at my school should be determined ;D cause cubing helped with my memorization


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2008)

Dyste said:


> People just don't see the benefit from gaining in speed, besides improving memory and the recognition of patterns.



You improve your memory by learning patterns and algorithms? Wow, that's new stuff to me.
And there aren't any other benefits than "memory improvement" and pattern recognition, if you gain in speed. Speedcubing itself is extremely braindead.


----------



## 4GO57O (Jan 11, 2008)

I started a Pen Spinning trend in our school =P only one guy went serious but he still can't do a sonic but he can do all other fundies though


----------



## Erik (Jan 11, 2008)

At one point about 6/7 people were playing with a cube in class last week, and I wasn't even one of them at that moment! This is by the way a big percentage because there are only about 20 people in my class... I tought about 4 how to solve it actually (in my class)


----------



## Dene (Jan 11, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> actually they are ohso wrong  At least so far cubing is working out pretty great for me. One of my potential employers saw my website and he saw me mention cubing on my profile. He asked me about it and I told him I can solve it sub20. He didn't believe me and wanted to see it. I sometimes take the cube in my coat so that i can solve it in subway, so i had it with me; I showed him a solve, (OLL skip rofl), and he was amazed and said he will buy the cube for his son for christmas. The interview from there on went incredibly well
> 
> also, i was randomly solving it on subway and this other guy just offered me a job right away. "what do you study?", "comp sci", "i have a PHP script that I need someone to work on, to make quick 300 bucks". I actually have no idea why he did that, why would you assume im a great programmer if i can solve the cube? anyway...
> 
> ...



Wow, you are a lucky person!!


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 12, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> lastly, it has all sorts of advantages, for example i find that many girls are usually pretty impressed with my solving skills, in all the right ways



Gotta ask: what are _all the right ways_?

Congrats on the job offer. It's pretty neat how opportunities come out of the most unlikely circumstances. Good luck.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 12, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Dyste said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people seem to have the argument that there doesn't seem to be a point in solving it for speed after you already know how to solve it. My friend got angry because he doesn't like the fact that I use a set system, and thinks that it's just overly repetitive and wanted me to spice it up a bit by doing something new. >.> People just don't see the benefit from gaining in speed, besides improving memory and the recognition of patterns.
> ...





That's actually how I got my first (and current) job. At Sonic, the manager asked me what I do in my spare time, so obviously speedcubing came up first  He was so impressed he promised to hire me the next day if I came back and cubed for the employees there.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 12, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > lastly, it has all sorts of advantages, for example i find that many girls are usually pretty impressed with my solving skills, in all the right ways
> ...



lol... usually as in "wow you are sooo smart! do it again, please?" then i look away and act like i don't wanna do it again, just so that they have to add something like "for me?" ::wink wink::... to which i usually humbly reply: "its really not that hard. You know,... when you solve the cube so fast, you don't have time to think - you rely purely on Instinct. Any minor mistake you make could cost you precious seconds, and every tiny wrong move can lead to a pop. It is solve, or be solved!". While I am saying this, I also solve the cube really fast, and when Im done, i slam it on some table and not even check if its actually solved, then look bored.

nah i don't actually do/say that stuff, but I'm thinking that's actually pretty good, i might try that next time ?


----------



## hdskull (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, half of the student population as it seems knows how to solve the cube, and about a good 15-20% owns a cube, lol.


----------



## Leo (Jan 12, 2008)

Me and my friend seemed to have started a cubing craze


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> abbracadiabra said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...



LMAO!! This is funny reading material


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jan 12, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> lol... usually as in "wow you are sooo smart! do it again, please?" then i look away and act like i don't wanna do it again, just so that they have to add something like "for me?" ::wink wink::... to which i usually humbly reply: "its really not that hard. You know,... when you solve the cube so fast, you don't have time to think - you rely purely on Instinct. Any minor mistake you make could cost you precious seconds, and every tiny wrong move can lead to a pop. It is solve, or be solved!". While I am saying this, I also solve the cube really fast, and when Im done, i slam it on some table and not even check if its actually solved, then look bored.
> 
> nah i don't actually do/say that stuff, but I'm thinking that's actually pretty good, i might try that next time ?




I can't help it, I'm cracking up. That has got to be the funniest line I ever heard! Hey - let us know if it gets you any, ok?


----------



## martian (Jan 13, 2008)

I saw a lot of people bring to cube back to school but more than 80% of them don't know how to solve it, so I bring mine back and show them how to solve it. They are all amazed and ask me to teach them...............


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 13, 2008)

I've found the opposite at my school...most kids who bring them to school can solve them (only because they read the booklet that they come with). There are probably 50 kids in my school who can solve it. Only 3 of us average under 1 minute though.


----------

